# ?? Princeton, WV - Baxter, Male GS



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12100264


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Can someone please post his picture? I pleaded for him this evening and paid the pull fee to keep him safe. He was to be euthanized this evening, I hope the shelter is being honest about sparing him-won't know anything until morning.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Here's Baxter


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

THank you J Marks. I will be calling to make sure he made it today.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

OK-just barely did Baxter make it and that took an intervention from Donna our President because no one has been interested in Baxter. Can anyone out there help us out by fostering him or placing him in a rescue? We had to pull a mom (not gs) and 11 puppies today along with Baxter.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Keeping Baxter at the top.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Baxter is going to be neutered in the next week or so. He is such a nice dog and seems to be so grateful for everything. Anyone looking to help a nice dog who has had a rough life thus far?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

No one is interested in helping Baxter?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Thank you for saving him! Where is he now?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

He is actually in an outside run at the shelter still until he goes to be neutered. THen he will board locally until he is adopted or a rescue comes forward.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Is it possible to get more information on him? I have several applicants interested in a young male (our guy got placed) and could refer them to you if they are a match. They normally like to know more about the dog and nice pictures always help.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Sure Rebel-send me a list of what you would like to know and I can post and I will definitely request additional pictures. Thank you very much


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Energy level, info on background, if available, good with... (kids, dogs, cats, etc).


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Will get it and post as soon as I can reach Donna. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

OK this is what I found out: 

Energy Level: Average
Is currently sharing a kennel with another male dog-he is good natured and gets along well with other dogs. He has interacted with a child outside his kennel and just licked her hand and wanted to play. We do not know about cats because we haven't tried him with them yet. She thinks he is around 2. She also says he is extremely friendly. We would love to help out your adopters and getting him a great home in the process.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Oh and he was an owner turn in with an older mix who was euthanized. The owner reported they could not afford the dogs anymore


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Thanks. Can you PM me your e-mail address?
Some better pictures usually help a great deal (people fall in love with the looks). Hope we can help.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Keeping this boy at the top


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

bump for Baxter


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Thank you-we are still looking for a place for Baxter


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

GOt to keep this boy near the top.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

I have referred one family to you. Please let us know if they contact you.
We have another candidate who may be a match.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Wow-thank you so much-I will let you know as soon as I know anything. Thanks again.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Any news on Baxter?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Baxter has been neutered and is doing very well. He still needs an adopter desparately. Any interest out there?


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

"Snap" at his "owners"


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

We are getting a great deal of pressure to move Baxter from his current situation. We had thought we would have some interest in adoption immediately but nothing has panned out and we are getting very concerned. Please can anyone help us find a rescue or adopter for Baxter? He is such a wonderful dog and needs our help. He is great with other dogs and likes people.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

OK everyone-we still need help for Baxter. Does anyone have any potential adopters they can send his way? He is such a great boy. I thought we would have had alot of interest in him by now.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Could the mods please move this thread to non urgent (for now)? We still need help for Baxter-I do not know how long he can stay in his current position.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

BAXTER IS STILL IN NEED OF HELP_can he be moved to NON-URGENT PLEASE


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

I notified the mods 

Poor Baxter..............


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Thanks Myamom


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Baxter still needs help all.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Tess can you check this guy out to see if you might have a place for him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

We are still looking for a home for Baxter. We have not received any applications or inquiries from the ones we were told were out there looking. Please everyone keep Baxter in ming-he is a great dog that needs a home.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Please don't forget about Baxter.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Baxter still needs help of course. Any exposure we can get for him would be great. We were of the understanding several people had applicants interested in a young male and we have not received any so we are of course, concerned for Baxter. Thanks everyone for trying to help him--he is very, very sweet.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Do you have any current pictures of him? The only one on this thread I am sure does not show off his beauty and charm!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

He is gorgeous. I have asked Donna to get new pictures so they can be posted. He is such a nice boy and we really want to find a home for him.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Have to keep this boy close to the top. Here is his petfinder link with new pictures:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12297877


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

You can see how cute Baxter really is in his new pictures.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Thanks J Marks-I technologically impaired-Baxter is very sweet and gets along well with other dogs.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

He is SO adorable with those big ears- I cannot believe he is still there!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

We can't either Wendy. He is so cute and has a great personality.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Love the new picture. Baxter is adorable and needs


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Keep this boy at the top. Transport to NJ is available this weekend. Same goes for the Gaston girls-Savannah and Bette we have named them.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Three cheers for Baxter - let's get him a home!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Hi guys-the adopter wasn't sure what they wanted so Baxter, Savannah, and Bette still need help.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Petfinder says adopted !


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Is that true eadavis?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Yes-Baxter went to a great home on Tuesday evening-I just heard from them yesterday and they say Baxter is doing very well. Now we still have Savannah and Bette who are anxiously waiting for their homes.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Great on Baxter and glad to hear all of your work worked!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Wonderful news!!! I am so happy about Baxter having a good home for the holidays.


----------



## Bouchillon (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Baxter, Princeton WV Male GS*

Bump for Baxter. Hoping he has found his forever family.


----------

